

Those New Mac Ads - Why We Hate Them - grovulent
http://reviewsindepth.com/2012/08/those-new-mac-ads-why-we-really-hate-them/

======
teilo
This analysis is a load of crap.

He's a beta, yet he acts like an alpha. People hate him because he should now
he's not an alpha, but doesn't. Huh? Isn't a personality type defined by, I
don't know, your personality? He's forward, but indirect. He's servile, but he
thinks he knows better. So which is it?

Also, this entire article is seriously bigotted. The beta male should know his
place, and we hate him because he doesn't know his place.

Seriously f-ed up.

------
mwctahoe
really its cause the old mac guy was in die hard and this new guy wasnt

